# big sander one ton truck?



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

would i be nuts if i put a 3.5 - 4 yard sander in a one ton dump, knowing that i will only put 2 yards of salt in at a time? found a deal on one and thought it'd be good to get it with the thoughts of exspansion next year.

like i said a max of 2 yards at a time?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

It will work fine as long as you don't fill it.
I have a 2 yard Vbox in my 3/4 ton and I fill it to the top and the truck carries it fine.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

you'll be fine........gota love the big spreaders, they are so much cheeper!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

just dont load it up. because with that huge sander and your plow on, youll be overweight. my girlfriends cousin got nabbed last year with a 9' fisher and 2yd sander on his f350 dump. he was about 1500 over weight.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

you should be fine. worse case, spend 300.00-400.00 and put a helper spring on each side of the rear axel (if you even have to, you may not).


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I've ran a 4 yard directly on the frame of my 01 GMC 3500 Dually since 2001. It's only used as a salt truck and it has around 60, 000 miles on it and we've had very little problems. We regularly carry 4 ton in it but our jobs are all within 5 sq miles.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

If this makes you feel any better...

I'm putting a 1 yard spreader in my 1/2 ton f150...LMAO....seriously.


----------

